# Mixer/mixing drills



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The Makita DS4000 is like the Cadillac of mixers. Really durable and the old school tool that is still available.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

anyone evertry the freud mixer unit? they had them for 50$ bucks at KmsTools


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Another vote for that DW.



FramingPro said:


> thats the one i used to mix grout with? Yes that was powerful.


Grout's not that difficult to mix. Cheap BD/Craftsman drills are used a lot due to them being so inexpensive.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> thats the one i used to mix grout with? Yes that was powerful.


If you use the correct grout, you don't need a mixer :whistling:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> anyone evertry the freud mixer unit? they had them for 50$ bucks at KmsTools


Hell, I'd get one for $50!

http://www.amazon.com/Freud-DM800E-Amp-Diablo-Mixer/dp/B001IWO8H0


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

They don't really have the best reviews but I guess Freud for fifty is good.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike- said:


> They don't really have the best reviews but I guess Freud for fifty is good.


If you're talking about the Amazon review, the guy is a moron. He's complaining that the mixer makes the bucket spin :blink:

Isn't that a good thing meaning it's powerful?


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm talking from guys who use the makita unit but mind you at 3 times the cost. The guy on amazon is a douche bag. I cradle buckets with my feet all the time.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

angus242 said:


> If you use the correct grout, you don't need a mixer :whistling:


Different grout


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris Johnson said:


> Different grout


non shrink grout. the real **** :whistling


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

angus242 said:


> He's complaining that the mixer makes the bucket spin :blink:


I'd rather have the bucket spin than say.....my rotator cuff. I have a healthy fear of the big drills. I even hold the grab bar with an underhanded grip because I almost knocked myself out with my own elbow once.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> Different grout





FramingPro said:


> non shrink grout. the real **** :whistling


Urethane grout!


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I got an old Makita that won't die and I run the sheet out of it. 

VS hammer with high and low gears and limit dial on trigger - don't know what model it is - I'll look tomorrow. Real kicker is I bought two of them like 20 years ago and I still have one new in the box. Will never part with it :no:

It will spin buckets no problem and knock you out silly if drilling joists and it gets away. Don't ask me how I know :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What do you know- Ebay has one 

Would highly recommend this drill

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-HP20...c-/200678135290?pt=Drills&hash=item2eb95955fa


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

superseal said:


> What do you know- Ebay has one
> 
> Would highly recommend this drill
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Makita-HP20...c-/200678135290?pt=Drills&hash=item2eb95955fa


That Makita HP2010N is the most beastly hammer drill I have ever used. I have a SDS+ rotary for concrete now, but for a regular hammer drill that Makita is a beast.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> If you're talking about the Amazon review, the guy is a moron. He's complaining that the mixer makes the bucket spin


water + stand on it, then pull the trigger.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i use this...
http://www.bucketbrake.com/

with this...
http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Mixers-Drills/QEP-Variable-Speed-Mixing-Drill

have been using this setup for ~3 years. i also use it for mixing concrete and mortar too


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Urethane grout!


framer's thinking concrete stuff. he's a different critter--a rough type of gent.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

jiffy said:


> The Makita DS4000 is like the Cadillac of mixers. Really durable and the old school tool that is still available.


That just looks scary, needs a boxing glove on that auxilary handle :laughing:


----------



## Splinter hands (Aug 31, 2011)

One of the guys brought old drill his grandfather had to the job one day to put lags in on a log home.2 guys couldn't hold it down, that thing was a beast did a great job though. We burnt up 2 Milwaukee electric impacts and that drill didn't even grunt.


----------

